# Digital Cameras



## jkembry (Jul 24, 2008)

My older digital camera is just about to give up the ghost...so I am on the lookout for a new one.  The types of pics that I take are more of the outdoors (landscapes...wildlife...plants, etc.) but I also do some indoors of people.  I was not real happy with the last camera...a Muztek 6MP...mainly because it went through batteries like I go through ice cream.  It also seemed to have an intermittent problem where it wouldn't work at all...and of course this was at times that I really wanted the pic.

So...I am asking what folks here are using and how they like it.

The things I am looking for are:

Good Power Management
Uses SD type memory
At least 6 Megapixels
Has a macro setting

Thanks,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll be interested in reading the replies but I sure can't help. I still like my old 35MM.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2008)

Canon sureshot is a great camera and they are reliable as hell.

Tshadowchaser I still have my polariod one shot instramatic.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a Sony CyberShot that I really like - and the new Nikon CoolPix are good too - but I think you need to talk to Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2008)

Point n Shoot types:
 Kodak and Olympus I've had good luck with.  I believe the Kodak line takes SD cards. Not sure about the Olympus.
Sony are good too, but use Memory Sticks.

DSLR
Nikon or Canon are top line, the consumer level Nikon DSLR use SD. Most use Comp. Flash.
Sony's Alpha also looks good, not sure what memory it takes.

A DSLR is more versitile, and gives a better picture. But it costs more.
a PnS is cheaper, and can easily fit in a pocket, but might not have the image depth or shutter speed to take real fast action shots.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 24, 2008)

Others can recommend specific cameras.  One suggestion I'll make is to get one that takes NORMAL batteries, instead of some specialized battery that you'll either need to charge in the camera or on a separate charger, or can't find in the middle of the night or on a vacation.  I've got a Sony that's several years old, but decent.  It'll eat regular AAs pretty fast, but they're not terribly expensive, and it can use rechargeable batteries.  The higher end, "electronics" batteries do seem to last longer.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 24, 2008)

I have recently invested in a last years display model (yes- I'm a bargain shopper) from Wal- Mart, a Pentax Optio M30, which is a point and shoot deal. It takes SD cards, takes only a rechargeable battery (included with charger- can hook up either only the battery or camera to). It's 7.1 megapixels, high sensitivity- ISO 3200, plus a nice large screen. It has several focusing options, including 3x optical zoom, does very well on portrait shots, has a nice flash with red- eye reduction. That's all I can think of at the moment...

It might not be the best out there, but it's definitely a step or 2 up from the last digital camera I had, which is several years old.

If you're really looking to take some high quality shots, like Bob suggested, the DSLR is is the way to go.

P.S.  It's been about a month since I charged the battery in my camera, and it's still going...


----------



## zDom (Jul 24, 2008)

Been using a Canon 10D DSLR for many, many years. I've been very happy with it. Would love to upgrade my camera body to a 40D.

Girlfriend has a Canon 20D (on my recommendation) and she loves it. Her work is looking at purchasing an even better DSLR and she will probably recommend a Canon.

The rechargeable batteries hold their charge a really, really long time (but then, I have a vertical grip attachment, so I actually have TWO batteries working).

For serious shooting, I don't think you can do any better for the price (Nikon enthusiasts may argue the point ).

On the OTHER hand, I would highly recommend ALSO getting a little point-and-shoot digital. I find that I don't want to lug around my SLR to places like amusement parks, for example. Those little point-n-shoot digitals are GREAT for these situations.


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 24, 2008)

The canon powershot series will do the job just right  
Batteries are just fine ; what if a reachargable powerpack would be out ?  ; but be shure to get strong rechargeable cell's ( at least 2500 MAH ) 

I still work with a rather older Powershot A85 and it's great.
Takes CF cards ( still the best compared to the vurnable SD imho ) and works on AA cells instead of the powerpacks that most cam's seem to use these days.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2008)

Alki batteries get sucked dry too fast if you use flash, so if your going the AA route, get some good rechargables. I've got 12 that I fast-charge as needed, which have good recover time for the PnS camera, and also work in my SB600 flash unit for my DSLR. (plus its good for the environment to no be tossing so many AA's)


----------

